# 2016 Xeccon Lights Review: Xeccon Z11



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

This begins the series of reviews of the completely new 2016 Xeccon product line.

Two matters to address first: These are PRE-PRODUCTION TEST SAMPLES that the reviews are being done for. *Xeccon and those of us doing the reviews alike WANT your input.* But please keep it constructive as again, these are only test samples

Also, includes myself , please stay on topic with the light that is titled for the thread. Too confusing for visitors to follow otherwise.

Ok enough seriousness, time for the fun! ALL DETAILS WILL BE POSTED, BUT WILL TAKE TIME. Please BE CALM. 

Meet the 2016 Xeccon Z11.





Product details (full details to come later):

-Dual Cree XM-L2 1800 lumen (claimed). Bin currently unknown, U3 or U4. 6000K estimated color temperature.

-4x18650 Cell water resistant pack with standard Xeccon neoprene pouch. 2 hrs claimed run time on High



-Standard 8.4v wall charger

-Wireless Remote



- Helmet mount and handlebar mount (handlebar mount is not ready, so we dont have them to test just yet.)



UI Layout:

3 modes plus hidden flash mode. 2 separate UI modes. Flash is accessed by continuing to hold after light turns off till light begins to flash.

First is pavement oriented IMHO. 3 modes plus hidden flash only functional from the head itself. Wireless remote acts as a "flash". Push and hold briefly for max output to "flash" oncoming traffic.

Second is "trail" mode. Accessed by pressing and holding both the remote button and light head button for several seconds until light starts to blink (confirms UI mode control change to mode 2). This removes the "flash oncoming traffic" function from the wireless remote. Instead wireless remote becomes full light head control. 3 modes plus hidden flash all function the same via remote or light head in the UI mode.

Light does have "mode memory" so if you turn it off while stopped, when you turn it back on it returns to the same mode you turned off from.

***One annoying point to make, the light DOES NOT remember which UI mode sequence you are in after you unplug the battery. So if you want "Trail mode" as Im calling it, you have to make the switch over to it each time you plug the battery in. We are addressing it and hoping it is corrected.

*First Impressions:*
WOW this thing IS SMALL for a 2 emitter light head. Very clean, quality finished look and feel. Wireless Remote definitely a nice touch.

Also, WOW this thing is bright for being so small. You would expect it to be lacking on output. After all its smaller than a yinding. But ITS NOT! Blows away a stock yinding in the output department.



Helmet mount is really simple but VERY secure. Not your standard issue velcro, its like velcro but much more cooperative.

Not my favorite tint, but its not your normal cool white. Its not instant headache inducing in the snow for me. BEst way to describe it is on the snow (walls in my house are not actual white). Faint blue tint in the outer spill but the spot actually shows a tiny hint of yellow. Which leads me to a "2B" tint. Because even 3C (5000k) as a fair bit of yellow to the light, this you can barely see the yellow but on pure white background, its there. Not sure what i think of it yet but I can say I DONT HATE IT. And you all know me, If my light isnt NW, it gets changed immediately. Not worried about it here. The tint also doesnt clash ANYWHERE NEAR what cool white and neutral white do. I can run this light and a 3C light together. You see a difference but they blend fairly well. One doesnt completely wash out the other, they just blend together. So I want to give this new to me tint a fair chance.

Ok that's it for the "opening ceremony" for the Z11. Youll see reserved posts below, those will began to fill up with the details, beam shots, videos, test results, the whole extensive list as I and the others put these lights through the works and then some.

Teaser: I have these....what do you call them.... white half sphere looking things that interlock to form a hollow ball laying on the floor next to me.... yeap I went and did it. Well almost finished anyway.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Test Results*

*Included*

-Light head

-Battery pack in neoprene pouch

-Charger

-Wireless Remote

- extra role of velcro strap

*Output*

*Claimed Lumens*: 1800

*Actual Lumens**: 1779 Lumens (cold start), 30 seconds(ANSI starting point): 1524 Lumens

Run Time/Output Graph:










*Modes:*
-Low: 166 Lumens
-Med: 649 Lumens
-High: 1487 Lumens
-Burst: 1709 Lumens

*Emitters*: XM-L2 U4. Estimated color temp/tint is 6500k 2B. Mounted on 3mm Copper pcb



-Uses TIR optics

*Beam Angle*: approx 15 deg spot with almost seamless/smooth transition. But best Spot pattern current of new 2016 lights, best Helmet option. Hoping to get it improved for Helmet use prior to production.



*Run Time*

*Current Draw*:

Low= 0.1A,

Medium= 0.9A

High= 2.1A

*Pack Spec*: Samsung 18650 26H 2600mah, 2s2p 4 cell

*Claimed Run time*: 2hours

*Actual Run time*: 2 hours 8 minutes first cycle

*Charging*: 6 hours via standard 1A wall plug charger.

*Protection Circuit is on top of battery pack.



-Will work with MS style connectors, hold very securely, but these connectors are square formed (around standard DC 5.4mm) so be advised, be sure to disconnect after use in rain and such so connectors can dry out (not water proof but keeps most out) to avoid corrosion.

*Weight*:

Light Head: 51g

Mount: 16g

Battery: 290g

Remote: 18g

*UI Modes*

Smooth, gradual mode transition. "Stepless"

Long Press On and Off, hold from off to access hidden flash mode.

Mode 1: low-medium-high *light head control only* Remote= Burst (100% output) while holding button. Hidden Flash accessed via light head only

Mode 2: Burst mode via remote eliminated, all mode selection controls accessed via light head or remote.

*Mounting*

Uses Plastic mounts attached at either side of the head via large head screws. Can be switch at will with a coin, screwdriver or simply your fingers to remove/install the screws.

Helmet Mount is flat with rubber based pad on helmet contact side and uses velcro type strap to secure via helmet vents.



Handlebars: Not yet released, be a couple weeks yet before I have that to test.

*THERMAL TESTING*

*Not pleased with these results, see post below for explanation*

2 minutes 11 seconds to thermal step down on "wind tunnel". Ambient temp

61F. Case temp was 140F at time of step down.

Step down is actually "stepless". Reduces current (100-200mA draw from pack each drop) in small steps so transition is smooth and SLOW. Took about 30 seconds to "step down" from high. However the stopping point is between low and medium. 500mA draw from pack is stopping point.

* results will vary, numbers given for very close approximate reading and no way intended to be "The Authority and 100% accurate". Lumen tests done on a DIY Integrated Sphere and calibrated to + or - 5% using lights with known output (ANSI FL-1 certified and/or privately sphere tested). Not professionally Calibrated or tested.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beam shots, High mode:





Some ride video:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Ideas and needed changes*

Ok first I posted in OP. The minor UI fix. Not a huge deal more of an annoyance since Ill never use the first mode group.

We all want 5000K emitters.

Thermal management: The gradual step down is nice. But head heats up to easily. We are working on that. Problem I have is the step down function. Goes between medium and low no matter what once it engages. Hoping we can convince Xeccon to change that. Preferably stop decreasing power once temp hits a certain point then return. At least not drop so low. Thankfully these are only changes to the firmware program.

Next issue: Thermal. One it gets hot rather quickly. Thermal Step down is set rather low, head hits 140F before stepping down. At least its gradual but it cuts all the way down (slowly) to between low and medium. Doesnt stop if head cools either. Reasons it has thermal issues even on the wind tunnel are 2 fold. First is the rear cover, little plastic cover that is fully width of the rear that on half it helps hold the battery cable, other is just empty space that it covers. After opening light, I find that is also where the MCPCB contacts the case mostly. That rear wall that is covered by a plastic cover instead of finned. New heat sink to be mounted there I am working on, Xeccon I beleive is going to do the same after I test it. OTHER ISSUE, the big plastic tabs on either side for mounting are blocking and insulating a large section of the fins on either side. Trying to convince them to make at least the arms that attached to the head directly out of aluminum. Also, going to try and get Xeccon to switch to XP-L emitters as they are much more thermally efficient at these drive currents. 15-20% which will help alot.

Need for a better battery pack. 5200mah....needs to be 6000mah + IMO, only for the fact it will stay in regulation longer.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks great so far. One thing I'd like to see is a hidden extra-low mode for fixing flats, getting the bike out of the car etc. in the MTB cluster, maybe replacing the flashing mode.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

First, I'd like to say I love the idea of having a thread title be the only topic in the thread (at least for product reviews). Think this makes tons of sense.

Light looks good.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Light looks good tigris99. Is the run time you quoted an estimate? Seems pretty short for a four cell battery?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

"2 hrs claimed run time". That's just what the product details sheet says. But that depends alot on the cells used. Its short for a Panasonic 6800mah pack, but not for the more standard issue sanyo/bak 5200mah 4 cell.

Doing a run time test of course takes a bit of time, but ill get the battery capacity sorted as none our our paperwork says anything about it.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

You might just open the pack and see what cells are there. If they are of known type then we can easily calculate aprox. runtime based on current you would measure. Of course this is only suggestion so we don't need to wait. But take your time


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was planning on opening the pack up, I forget xeccon uses only branded cells. Save me from having to sit there for 2+ hrs lol.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@tigris, Looks nice. Definitely is a "Gloworm-Gemini-Lupine...etc" clone. No complaints from me. Nothing wrong with using a design-type that is popular. Like you I would be more impressed if a "Neutral white" emitter version could be offered as well. 

I'm looking forward to your review. Can't wait to see what kind of beam pattern this lamp is producing as the optics look very unique. I also look forward to hearing how the lamp is handling the thermal issues. I figure if the lamp is claiming 1800 lumen it is certainly going to get hot when on high. At some point someone will want to do a head to head comparison with the Duo to see which ( duel emitter, wireless remote ) setup is better.

Anyway the Z11 looks promising. Still, I'm kind of waiting around to see if ITUO comes out with that triple-neutral white-wireless set-up they were talking about some months ago. Good to see that Xeccon is coming out with some interesting new offerings. If I was looking for a good ( cool white emitter ) helmet lamp this Xeccon offering would appeal to me. That's assuming though that the output has some decent throw.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

tigris99 said:


> 6000K estimated color temperature.


Warmer please.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice looking light. It's certainly tiny. 

Three questions. Can you turn the screws on the side of the lighhead, where it's attaches to the bracket, by hand or do you need a tool? It looks like it would rotate around the screws every time you press on the mode button. 

Do the fins on the back go all the way down similar to the BT21 or are they just shallow cuts into a solid body? 

The connector on the battery looks rectangular to me. Can you use a battery with the magicshine connector with this lighthead?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat: Im not sure my opinion on the optic yet, the center is frosted inside.. Spot angle approx 25deg.  Think they need to loose the frosting in the center. I may polish mine out see what happens. Definitely NOT your normal optics design, heavily dished on the output side as well. Think they were going for a more even/smooth beam pattern.

Emitter tint: This is why the thread, so its not just "the reviewers" wanting 5000k lol.

Varider, haven't had time to fill in OPs but answers are:

Yes, mounts will be changeable via those screws. Helmet mount shown, bar mount will attach to head the same way.

No but working on correction regarding finned surface area at the rear, easy fix, more on that later (im still working on final specs to pass on)

Yes as long as your not stuck on the myth of "has to be water proof". Connector is square but snaps in properly into MS connectors. Actually rather tightly I might add lol. Easier to pull round connectors apart vs this into an ms connector on a pack.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok I just added a BUNCH of info to the Specs/Tests post and thoughts/changes need post. Pics, beam shots, etc coming as soon as I get time and its NOT 3deg F with 25mph wind outside.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Ok I just added a BUNCH of info to the Specs/Tests post and thoughts/changes need post. Pics, beam shots, etc coming as soon as I get time and its NOT 3deg F with 25mph wind outside.


^^...which is why I kind of lose interest in doing beam shots in the winter.

Frosted optic you say, strange. Might end up being more of a bar lamp. Does it come with a bar mount?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I posted about the bar mount in the OPs. They will just not yet. This is that this is really the only option for a helmet light, their other new light is even wider.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok about to start on the mods. Convert to xp-l emitters and machine up a heat sink for the rear.

At least this thing is well designed inside. The emitter PCB is a 3mm thick, one piece copper. Plenty of thermal path to the case. Just xm-l2 combined with lack of surface area, it runs too hot.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

So no beam shots with stock emitters?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All that's coming. And xp- l and xm-l2 will have THE EXACT SAME beam pattern, so no worries. That mod im starting on, but too cold atm to do much or get beam shots lol. And ill be able to swap back and forth easily. Trying to remedy the heat issue.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

tigris99 said:


> Ok first I posted in OP. The minor UI fix. Not a huge deal more of an annoyance since Ill never use the first mode group.
> 
> We all want 5000K emitters.
> 
> ...


 These changes your working on tigris99 looks to result in a really nice (little) light. I'm not sure what the obsession is by some to make 51 gram lamp heads putting out that much power (very impressive),, as it's just to small to handle the heat. Make a housing 20/30 grams heavier with well done heatsink fins,, problem solved!! The finned heatsink your working on should really help as well as the aluminum arms. Basically anything that will pull heat away from the internals of that tiny lamp head.

I'm enjoying this thread,,, lots for me to learn. Thanx for taking the time!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well the changes Im "testing" is because that's the reason for this. Test the sample, I make the changes, send the test results and pictures/specifications to Xeccon so they can incorporate them into the production version.



My yinding I have pushing 3.12A to 2 xp-l's. 2021 lumens at 30 seconds, drops to 1904 by 120 seconds and is thermally stable with some air flow. So 1600 lumens out the front of this light should be no problem and be thermally stable with decent air flow. It only weighs a couple grams less than my yinding.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Has Xeccon given you their target price point on this light?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, when they do it will be posted, but as of right now we have no idea. I do know its meant to still be more "budget minded". Part of the reason Im testing the mods I am, to attempt to make this light perform within range of target while staying within their "budget". Being fairly strict about it too. Thankfully XP-L cost the same as XM-L2 and the heat sink wont be much more to make.

I did learn one thing tonight though:

The handlebar mount (not authorized to share images yet) makes the light gopro mount compatible on the helmet or bars.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, weather taking turn for the better!!! Going out tonight ill get some beam shots. Pretty icy and no studded tires but may try to do some level ground riding video in the fat bike.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK tonights plans changed, ended up playing a bit on the trails. Not much but fat bike with nates did insanely well on this "dust over crust" type snow we have. Lots of fun details but off topic.

Videos loading to my computer now.

Heres beam shots, light completely stock. Oh and pics of Z11 being used with my normal fenix case for my helmet.

Also both TINT and BEAM PATTERN were both very deceiving. Compared to 3C tint lights, it looks much cooler. But now I see WHY they still blend well. My guess now is 2C tint, around 5500K. I didnt see yellow really until up against the other xeccon light i have (wide flood beam single emitter unit, youll see thread pop up from person reviewing that soon) which is truly cool white. Not headache inducing "cool blue" white, just more of a pure white which brought out the yellow in the Z11. I like the tint as 3c/4c yellow REALLY stands out in the snow, kind of annoying. This tint is more towards the white side and visually looks like using 3C during the summer months when you dont really notice much yellow.

Also you cant see it really well in the beam shots because though cold, VERY VERY humid air, but youll see it in the video. Their is a much better hot spot than I thought and throw is there. Its not for the guys who like laser pointer helmet lights, but I LOVE IT! thing is the beam transition is so smooth, its hard to find the actual true hot spot until I was running the combo (other light on bars this on the lid) as the bit of yellow clashing against the cool white shows the hot spot that's hiding in there.

OK enough talk, PICTURES:



proof it works with MS connectors just fine  My second fenix case will get one of these square connectors though from one of the extension cables I have.




Heres to show the spot. Forgot to bring a 3C light to show the difference in tint. Ill get that this weekend if I remember.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

And Archie's insanely in-depth review of the companion bar light we have, the z10.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/xeccon-z10-wireless-review-1000732.html

The z10 is what will be my bar light in my ride videos.

Archie, when u have free time, will you do the same technical analysis of the z11 and post here?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Where are the videos? I don't see any links.
I do have to say that I like what I see on both lights. I have a Xeccon Spiker 1210 and have been pleased with it. I wouldn't mind having either one of these as a helmet light.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Videos arent up yet

Ps reason their not up is because my camera settings were off so white balance looked like crap.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok something I just learned tonight (I happened to ask about it):





1 remote can control as many xeccon lights as you want. Dont know if there is a limit. I just tested it on the z10 and z11. Really simple to do as well. I'll add the details to the 2nd post.




And its a bit tricky to do but you can change UI modes on both, im working out the easiest way to do it now.

UPDATE: Actually easy to set each one individually. Just have to turn the first one off by the head when done so the lights are in sync.

This does render the second remote inoperable but it can be re-synced to either light at any time. But puts you back to one remote for each light. Light head(s) can only be synced to one remote at a time.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

That's very goooood feature. Very interesting. Does lights stays synced even when unpluged and pluged next time to the battery pack?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, but u always go back to default UI mode one. You dont loose remote sync (if you do the instructions tell you how to resync). Just have to plug batteries into each light prior to using remote so modes stay together between lights. Can't turn one light on by the head and use the remote, you'll turn the other one on and the one that's on will turn off.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Archie, when u have free time, will you do the same technical analysis of the z11 and post here?


Sure!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK heat sink to replace rear plastic cover is completed. well v1.0 anyway. Much better but still not as good as I wanted.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Good job Tig. Will you try to measure how much it helps on the heatsinking? I'm shure it should be noticeable when moving. 
Of course Xeccon should redesign the whole head a bit if they want to run it at higher powers. There is obvious lack of fins on the both top and bottom.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well on the wind tunnel it went from 2:11 to 3:26 before step down. guess thats 50% (was thinking 30%) longer before step down. Getting better, but its a whole 18C in my basement right now, so should be thermally stable NO PROBLEM on the wind tunnel.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> OK heat sink to replace rear plastic cover is completed. well v1.0 anyway.


Well done, Tigris!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Forgot to do the lumens at the lower levels and burst mode. SO here they are:

Low: 166 Lumens
Medium: 649 Lumens

"Burst": 1709 Lumens (once head is warm, at cold start Burst is 1779)


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Forgot to do the lumens at the lower levels and burst mode. SO here they are:
> 
> Low: 166 Lumens
> Medium: 649 Lumens
> ...


Is this the lumens with stock XM-L or the XP-L (Hi?)?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is all stock, and its XM-L2. I wont post mod performance in that format (or add to original test/specs post. That info was also put in the test results post as it was original test results, just forgot to post them.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok finally got the xp-l mod machined and ready to install. Dtp copper sinkpads will help compensate for the adapter being made of aluminum instead of copper.










Now well get to see how much of an improvement we get in case temps in this head. I see great results in my yinding and bt21. Drive them harder than stock xm-l2 on both but they run a tad cooler.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Update:

Did what I expected, slightly cooler running, output matches almost down to the lumen lol. But not as cool as I was hoping.

That said, loving this thing on the helmet. Not a throwy as my custom lights with xp-l hi, wider spot but with having my Wiz20 on the bars the combo works really nice for me. 

Best part is the helmet mount, having light and pack on the lid is much less noticeable with this light being right behind my helmet visor and much lower than my normal set up.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

And have the Output Graph for this done! THIS IS TOTALLY STOCK UNIT, XM-L2 emitters, stock battery pack etc. Only "change" is prototype heatsink added that I machined up to replace rear lower cover to solve heat issues so I could run this test.










Google Docs chart (once i get data copied over) as it has better image quality:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4Rp48C-RW1y34wqt699xkXNSU/edit#gid=1211333571

Will have info on the other mounts and updates to the lights being made for the production units soon. We will also get production units (light head and other mounts only) in hand to update all of this so the second half of the review matches what you can buy in a few weeks.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

indebt said:


> Has Xeccon given you their target price point on this light?


I was told $199 with remote.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Received updated samples correcting the overly safe thermal step down setting for both temps and output. Lumen output only cut in half now but takes alot more to get hot enough for them to step down.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

So having fixed the "quick to step down" issue (head cooling) I found what I said should exist. It actually does (GOOD JOB XECCON!). The lights have "semi- active" thermal management. Well not really a fix, it was there but the heads had cooling issues. Sorted those and suddenly the management can function as it doesnt stay hot.



Head hits high temp preset, steps down, used to be around 200 lumens (original) new samples its higher. Well see exactly what later. Then let it cool enough, output rapidly goes back up to about 65%. It will literally go back and forth. I tested it 3 times in a row. Hits thermal step down temp, steps down, cools off, comes back up. Rinse and repeat.

Very excited. Now if I can keep one cool enough to stop the full step down if it is actually thermal management and not just presets like I think.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK got video put together:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wanted to share this pic, went for a short ride to see how the z11 does with 5000k tint and get a feel for some changes to my fatty.

Z10 on the bars, z11 on the lid. New camera (much better quality still pics). There are some other internal changes (fine tuning for coming production versions) that boosted the z11 output a little and increased the throw.

Unless your one who's obsessed with insanely tight beam pattern with minimal spill (opposite of what I'm finding I like, spot with good decent throw but smooth spread for the spill) these are the lights for you. This is what 2500 lumens done properly (with fog starting to form) looks like.










Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks great! I don't even see a hotspot. Is this with the Z11 modded to XP-L's? And are they XP-L HI's? How about the Z10 - stock?

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No, full stock emitters, just a tint change

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

When is the Z11 going on sale?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure yet, guessing in the next few weeks. They had several tweaks to make before release.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK got my production units today with h the updates. I'll get pictures loaded later.

Still a cooler tint in this light, 6000k

Removed frosting on the optics boosting output a bit, makes the BEAM look rather square.

Fins machined into rear of the case now for better heat dissipation.

Thermal step down adjustments so light has to get hotter to step down and returns back to full more quickly

Remote UI mode (remember there is commuter flash or standard mode operation choices) is now remembered. If you switch to UI 2, it stays that way until you change it manually. No more "return to default" when unplugged.

Other than the fact this light has a wider beam pattern (nature of the beast due to small size) , the throw and output are there.

They have fixed the issues and have one awesome little light now. 

THANKS XECCON FOR LISTENING!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendofzelda (Mar 28, 2016)

Tigris, how does the z11 compare to their other models?

Xeccon Sogn700
Xeccon Spiker 1210
Xeccon Spiker 1207 Pro


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't have any of those. I'm not XECCON, was just recruited to help develope and review their new lights.

And not sure what your wanting to know exactly. The z11 is smaller, lighter etc. Beyond that all the specs are in the OPs to compare.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Great news! So they should be available pretty soon then?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Still finishing a couple tweaks. Shouldn't be too terribly long.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendofzelda (Mar 28, 2016)

Look forward to seeing your input tigris


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Any way you could post a picture of what the battery pack looks like out of the neoprene case? Does it have a plastic shell?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't know where the packs are because none of my lights work anymore. Never received updated ones because I don't believe they ever actually fixed the really bad overheating issues. But the pack is encased in rubber like any other battery pack.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info, helped me make my decision on not purchasing this light. I already have lights that over heat.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's a big issue with good lumens out of tiny lights, heat. Xeccon pushed things a little too far and it didn't work out. One time you can't go tiny because of heat issues. 

These were cool little lights as long as it was around/below freezing outside and going at a decent speed.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

krshome said:


> Any way you could post a picture of what the battery pack looks like out of the neoprene case? Does it have a plastic shell?


It has a water resistant silicone boot inside the neoprene pouch.

Can someone message Francis Cebedo and ask him if anything is happening with the 2017 lights shootout? They have the Z11/Zeta 1600 in hand but it could very well be the same prototype model from a year ago with heat issues.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

FWIW, detailed pictures of Xeccon battery supplied with Z-series lights available in Z10 review here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/xeccon-z10-wireless-review-1000732.html


----------



## nerka105 (Sep 8, 2011)

have the problem in 1600r light,not turn on only blink,from remote control turn on only when keep on the button,see in video.Maybe know where the problem is?Battery full charger,I write email to xeccon, [email protected] but email does not exist.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Xeccon went out of business some years ago.


----------

